# ورق يستخدم في صناعة الطائرات والسيارات+=



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

ورق يستخدم في صناعة الطائرات والسيارات







صورة تمثل صناعة الطائرات ولا علاقة مباشرة لها بالورق
كولون (ألمانيا): «الشرق الاوسط» - ينبئ الورق الجديد المصنوع من الأنابيب الشعرية بأن التقنية النانوية تشكل مستقبل الصناعة والاختراع في المستقبل. فالحديد الذي أنتجه علماء جامعة فلوريدا أقوى من الحديد 500 مرة وأخف 10 مرات ويعد بصناعة طائرات «ورقية» متينة.
وتم إنتاج الورق الجديد، الذي يحمل اسم «بك بيبر» Buck paper، بذات الطريقة التي تصنع منها عجينة الورق إلا أن عجينته من ألياف الكربون. ونجح العلماء في تمرير العجينة الكربونية من خلال منخل بثقوب نانوية (النانو يعادل جزءا من بليون جزء من المتر) كما يتم تحضير السباغيتي. وألياف الكربون هنا اسطوانية مجوفة وهي سرُّ بنية الورق المتينة ووزنه الخفيف.

وسبق للعالم البريطاني هاري كروتو من جامعة رايس أن أنتج مادة مماثلة للعجينة الكربونية خلال بحوثه في المادة عام 1985. ووقع كروتو، من خلال عمله في جامعة فلوريدا، على كرة كربونية تتكون جزيئتها من 60 ذرة كربونية ذكرته بأشكال معمارية اقترحها المعماري المعروف ريتشارد بكمينستر، وهو سر تسمية الورق الجديد بـ«بك بيبر». ونال كروتو وزميلان له عام 1996جائزة نوبل نظير انتاجهما للكرات النانوية من عجينة الكربون المذكورة، وتمكن خلال هذه الفترة من إنتاج الأنبيب النانوية من العجينة أيضا وصولا إلى ورقه الفولاذي.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

فالحديد الذي أنتجه علماء جامعة فلوريدا أقوى من الحديد 500 مرة وأخف 10 مرات ويعد بصناعة طائرات «ورقية» متينة.
وتم إنتاج الورق الجديد، الذي يحمل اسم «بك بيبر» Buck paper، بذات الطريقة التي تصنع منها عجينة الورق إلا أن عجينته من ألياف الكربون. ونجح العلماء في تمرير العجينة الكربونية من خلال منخل بثقوب نانوية (النانو يعادل جزءا من بليون جزء من المتر) كما يتم تحضير السباغيتي. وألياف الكربون هنا اسطوانية مجوفة وهي سرُّ بنية الورق المتينة ووزنه الخفيف.

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كليمو
ميرسى ليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2009)

*شكرا استاذ كليم


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا اختي كوكى

بمرورك نوورت

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## رحيق (14 مارس 2009)

شــــــــــــــكرا الك على هذه المعلومات الكثيره​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا اخي مايكل

بمرورك نوورت

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

رحيق

 شكراااااااااااااا  جزيلا

بمرورك نوورت

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (16 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على معلومه_


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## جيلان (16 مارس 2009)

*خبر رائع يا كليمو
ميرسىىىى*


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

كوك

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## لي شربل (16 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو كليمووووووو ع ها الخبرية الحلوة 
تعرف أخي هونيك اهتمام  كبير  بالتقنية النانوية واستعداد ع مختلف القطاعات لدعمها من أعلى المستويات وبملايين الدولارات سنويا لأن النانوية بعالم الذرات (الذرة: الوحدة الأساسية للعنصر الكيماوي، وتتألف من إلكترونات ـ ( الإلكترون: جسيم أولي يوجد في جميع الذرات حول النواة
واليوم الاقتصاد القومي محتاج للاستفادة لقصوى من المعطيات المعرفية والعلمية في عصر كساد اقتصادي وها التقنية ثورة في العلوم ولربما تكسر حاجز الفجوة العلمية بين الأمم والشعوب، فالعلوم لم تعد احتكارا لمعامل الابحاث والدراسة بل باتت في موضع الطلب والاهتمام وتتطلب تخطيط استراتيجي.
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2009)

_شكرا كتييير كليمو لمعلوماتك
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

لي شربل

مشكورة اختي

 على ردك المميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون.

مشكورة اخي

على ردك المميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

جيلان

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا

بمرورك نوورت

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fouad78 (19 مارس 2009)

خبر جميل يا كليمو الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2009)

fouad78

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا

بمرورك نوورت

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

